# Ban a 150 yr old flag but erect a statue of satan in Detroit!



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Billed as the largest Pubic satanic Ceremony in History, the unveiling of a statue to satan is being organized. Yes its on private property but Confederate Flags on private property have been under assault as of late. Does anyone think this is a good thing? Hmmm?

Group To Unveil Satan Statue In Detroit During ?Largest Public Satanic Ceremony In History? « CBS Detroit

PS I strive to be prepared for satanists that exhibit ill will toward Slippy Lodge.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I believe in religious freedom unless the religion encourages people to mass killings or human sacrifice. Kinda draw a line there. There is an acceptable amount of differences and I encourage free thinking. I encourage education and understanding. I have read Antons works from a scholastic perspective. I can't believe that this statue and this ceremony are happening. 

From his books "we don't sacrifice or kill children or the elderly". Read between those lines.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Reminds me of the Left behind series. Take the mark and worship the statue of the antichrist or face the guillotine.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

So which would you rather, a mosque or the Satan statue.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

james m said:


> so which would you rather, a mosque or the satan statue.


Neither, get rid of both.
For all practical purposes they represent one and the same anti Christ.
They have contemporary blood trails to prove it.
Plus, we don't need to choose from either of those, most here know what diety to follow.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It's pretty damn sick though. One of the old church of Satan leaders actually ate human flesh. *puke*


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I would rather neither but I will not impose upon a persons right to make grievous and horrific mistakes.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Cant think of a more fitting location for old Beelzebub to call home.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

No,No, this is a statue of Baphomet not Beelzebub. 

This is quite a joke from the Church of Satan. This is nothing more than a stunt to outrage Christians. Unfortunately it will work. Their whole reason for existing is to be a polar opposite of the Catholic Church. They are a group of atheists that believe the human is his own god. They no more believe in satan than they believe in Jesus. They are quite happy if they can upset someone or get a strong reaction out of them. They live for this crap and they even call it crap. 

If Christians get all verbal and complain it will give them no end of joy. The best you could do is to completely ignore it.

The only reason they use the image of satan is because in order to classify as a religion in the USA you must have a deity listed in your charter. They were going to use the "Marshmellow Man" in the sky but it wouldn't work so the chose the image of satan because it is a well known Christian adversary of "good". I will just laugh at them as they laugh at those who make a big deal out of this.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just wait and see how it fits for Devil's Night in Detroit when arson becomes popular.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

In Detroit... Seems completely logical to me. /s

Let's add NYC, Chicago and a few others including DC


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Satan took Detoilet decades ago.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I think we have much more to worry about from those crazy bastards who build Mosques and a Government that is grabbing more and more power then satin worshipers. The flag thing is just an extension of the governments power and the socialist agenda. If it's on private land then fine. If it's on public land or Government land then I have a problem with it. 

PS: I will treat each, Muslims and Satin worshipers, equally at the barrel end of my AR should they decide to come for me.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Satan took Detoilet decades ago.


Actually I believe it to be a "Power Center", and not a good one.

I could always feel a shiver every time I got South of 8 Mile. My SA was on overdrive while there.

When I lived in DeToilet I got no rest. Some of it was The Wildlife,some was the Spirit World

The Church of Satan is merely erecting a Statue of the Ruler of DeToilet


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SecretPrepper said:


> Reminds me of the Left behind series. Take the mark and worship the statue of the antichrist or face the guillotine.


I wonder where they got the idea

Revelation 13:15-18
15 And it was allowed to give breath to the image of the beast, so that the image of the beast might even speak and might cause those who would not worship the image of the beast to be slain. 16 Also it causes all, both small and great, both rich and poor, both free and slave,5 to be marked on the right hand or the forehead, 17 so that no one can buy or sell unless he has the mark, that is, the name of the beast or the number of its name. 18 This calls for wisdom: let the one who has understanding calculate the number of the beast, for it is the number of a man, and his number is 666.

Revelation 14:9
9 And another angel, a third, followed them, saying with a loud voice, "If anyone worships the beast and its image and receives a mark on his forehead or on his hand, 10 he also will drink the wine of God's wrath, poured full strength into the cup of his anger, and he will be tormented with fire and sulfur in the presence of the holy angels and in the presence of the Lamb. 11 And the smoke of their torment goes up forever and ever, and they have no rest, day or night, these worshipers of the beast and its image, and whoever receives the mark of its name."


----------



## CrossbowJoe (Dec 21, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Neither, get rid of both.
> For all practical purposes they represent one and the same anti Christ.
> They have contemporary blood trails to prove it.
> Plus, we don't need to choose from either of those, most here know what diety to follow.


Spoken like a true white guilt lib.
_"Those who preach tolerance are the least tolerant of all."
_
I thought the plan was to celebrate diversity?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

CrossbowJoe said:


> Spoken like a true white guilt lib.
> _"Those who preach tolerance are the least tolerant of all."
> _


I highly doubt that SOCOM42 is a lib nor has one iota of this made up bullshat that some are calling "white guilt". You may be misunderstanding what he is saying. Explain further if you will please?
Thanks


----------



## CrossbowJoe (Dec 21, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I highly doubt that SOCOM42 is a lib nor has one iota of this made up bullshat that some are calling "white guilt". You may be misunderstanding what he is saying. Explain further if you will please?
> Thanks


I made no statement saying we should ban this or that. You and SOCOM are the one's on the hot seat, with a lot of explaining to do.
What's next, burning books?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Is this a religious thread?

I'm not sure if it is or isn't. If so, I will post no comments, if not, then I will.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Well, they really should not embrace satan, you americans work (by and large) better with "god" if you belive the bible. god is way ahed regarding murder & genocide.

Dwindling In Unbelief: Who has killed more, Satan or God?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Billed as the largest Pubic satanic Ceremony in History, the unveiling of a statue to satan is being organized. Yes its on private property but Confederate Flags on private property have been under assault as of late. Does anyone think this is a good thing? Hmmm?
> 
> Group To Unveil Satan Statue In Detroit During ?Largest Public Satanic Ceremony In History? « CBS Detroit
> 
> PS I strive to be prepared for satanists that exhibit ill will toward Slippy Lodge.





Slippy said:


> I highly doubt that SOCOM42 is a lib nor has one iota of this made up bullshat that some are calling "white guilt". You may be misunderstanding what he is saying. Explain further if you will please?
> Thanks





CrossbowJoe said:


> I made no statement saying we should ban this or that. You and SOCOM are the one's on the hot seat, with a lot of explaining to do.
> What's next, burning books?


Crossbow Joe,

Above are both of my posts regarding this thread. I fail to see how I can be on the "hotseat" as you state. I'll let SOCOM answer for himself, I know he's more than capable.

Now to your question, I do not support banning books. However, should I need to start a fire, then I look for a copy of the koran or if I am short on TP that will do too...(which I will not be until 2023 at current rate of consumption vs stores so it a moot point).

What say you?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Is this a religious thread?
> 
> I'm not sure if it is or isn't. If so, I will post no comments, if not, then I will.


Salty,

My intent when I started this thread was to discuss the difference in "public opinion" in regards to the recent concerns over the Confederate Battle Flag vs some nutcrack group that wants to put up a statue of satan or whoever PaulS says it is.

I had zero intent to bring religion into it, merely to discuss public persuasion of "banning" or eliminating certain things based on somebody getting their feelings hurt....and allowing certain things based on some warped sense of group tolerance.

How it relates to prepping is simple. Will there come a point where a government or ruling body will not allow certain people access to goods and services based on a perception that they do not adhere to this warped sense of tolerance. The ******* who likes the Conf Flag may not allow tolerance to some wacko satan group, hence redenck boy cannot do certain things. Stretch? Maybe but things are freakin upside down...

I hope you weigh in based on that, as your input is valued by me and others.

Thanks


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> How it relates to prepping is simple. Will there come a point where a government or ruling body will not allow certain people access to goods and services based on a perception that they do not adhere to this warped sense of tolerance. The ******* who likes the Conf Flag may not allow tolerance to some wacko satan group, hence redenck boy cannot do certain things. Stretch? Maybe but things are freakin upside down...
> 
> I hope you weigh in based on that, as your input is valued by me and others.
> 
> Thanks


That I can address.

As long as the public expects the government to become involved in things they have no business being in (i.e. WHATEVER a person chooses to do on their own land) we have a problem.

As you all know, I am as far from being a statist as anybody on this forum. I am an anarchist at heart, and I think government is by-and-large the problem, not the solution. When we look to government to solve things, it generally ends in a fiasco.

I don't care what people do on their own lands, as long as it doesn't affect my life, my liberty, my freedom or pollute my environment. I think the world would be a whole lot better place if everybody else thought the way I do, but truth is, we have a country and world full of control freaks who want everything done THEIR way, or else.

I don't ever see this changing, people will always be control freaks.

I think we, as preppers, would be best off to just take care of our own, and say to hell with the rest of the world... cause it's going there anyway.

You have the Kingdom of Slippyland, and what you say in Slippyland is what counts.

I have the kingdom of Salt & Spice, and we say what goes in our realm.

I advise everybody else to do the same, and truly say "to hell with the rest of the world" since, frankly, there is absolutely, positively nothing any of us can do about it that will make a difference.

The rest of the world is a crazy-ass hose-beast of a spouse, and the only answer to a crazy-ass hose-beast of a spouse is divorce.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Is this a religious thread?
> 
> I'm not sure if it is or isn't. If so, I will post no comments, if not, then I will.


Either way Detoilet is EVIL


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

crossbowjoe said:


> i made no statement saying we should ban this or that. You and socom are the one's on the hot seat, with a lot of explaining to do.
> What's next, burning books?


Are you some kind of a troll?
Have you ever served in the military?
If you have never put your life on the line for this country, IMO you have no right to challenge anything related to the defense of it.
I did my part, three years four months active army and twenty four years national guard.
Do you even know what you are reading?
I am not on any hot seat, wishfull thinking on you part.
Further, I do not have to explain crap to you or anyone else.
If you can't understand the plain language I write in, start taking lessons in conversational English.
I am so far from being a liberal that if it was sunlight you would have to pipe to me.
I stand by my statement, that they should be eliminated as with any mortal threat to the country.
You can take "diversity" and shove it along with multiculturalism in the nearest liberal's vent..
I have no guilt, just contempt for those who are trying to destroy this once great country built on the Judeo-Christian principles. 
All your liberal crap has one end goal, to convert us to a useless socialist state controlled by the UN elite. 
Perhaps your not old enough to see what has happened since the lib takeover in the 60's, and the demorat "white guilt" passing off billions to ethnic "minorities" in the name of "social justice" who just pissed it away and are still doing so, and they want even more!

To add, burning books? only the koran, after it has been used as a urinal.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I wish Salt n Pepper and Spice Land was near Mr and Mr Slippyland. We could use another couple to play spades and hearts on Friday nights and enjoy a bourbon or 6 with!



Salt-N-Pepper said:


> That I can address.
> 
> As long as the public expects the government to become involved in things they have no business being in (i.e. WHATEVER a person chooses to do on their own land) we have a problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I like SOCOM42 more and more every single day!



SOCOM42 said:


> Are you some kind of a troll?
> Have you ever served in the military?
> If you have never put your life on the line for this country, IMO you have no right to challenge anything related to the defense of it.
> I did my part, three years four months active army and twenty four guard.
> ...


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

What BETTER place to put a statue of Satan than DETROIT?

DETROIT has been reduced to a HELLHOLE anyway. 

Why not make Detroit GROUND ZERO for all followers of Satan? Imagine the population increase when all of the left wingnuts make pilgrimages to Detroit!

Who would have thought that SATAN worshippers would be just what Detroit needed for "urban renewal"?

:twisted:


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Are you some kind of a troll?
> Have you ever served in the military?
> If you have never put your life on the line for this country, IMO you have no right to challenge anything related to the defense of it.
> I did my part, three years four months active army and twenty four guard.
> ...


Is it ok for only you to decide what is ok and what is not or is it ok for anyone that went abroad in anyone of your illegal wars and have murderd others that defended their country and homes in a desperat act because they never ever had a chance?the usa is an emipier and you fight for your lords in wars only they profit on, great shame on you.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

swedishsocialist said:


> is it ok for only you to decide what is ok and what is not or is it ok for anyone that went abroad in anyone of your illegal wars and have murderd others that defended their country and homes in a desperat act because they never ever had a chance?the usa is an emipier and you fight for your lords in wars only they profit on, great shame on you.


Typical socialist attitude and BS,
Who are you to determine what were illegal wars fought by this country?
Your also confused about the difference between murder and killing.
Seems to me that each and every war started because we were attacked, 
lets start with the barbary pirates in early 1805. Muzslime pirates were attacking American shipping in the middle sea, an overt act of war.
Those muzslimes did it again in 1812. Did we take any of north Africa? NO.
World war one, seems like the Lusitania a civilian ship was torpedoed off the Irish coast.
Banana wars, did we keep any of Central America? NO.
World war two, seems like the japs attacked Americans asleep on a Sunday morning in December 1941. Oh, yes we forced them into it.
Korean conflict, by UN vote, the united nations engaged the north koreans that invaded the south. 
You are talking without knowledge about this country being an empire, just propaganda metered out to you.
Any land taken in foreign wars were given back to their respective countries. 
The Marshall plan gave billions to rebuild the countries we fought with in WW2.
Empire to me means permnant seizing another country, subjugating and taking control of its wealth,
such as England did with India, or Spain with Central America and the Philippines, the Dutch with Indonesia.
So what the hell are you talking about??? Have another glug.
Where are all the lands that we have taken around the world? 
Land seceded to us from the 1898 war were given their independence after WW2, would have happened sooner but the jap empire wanted it, the remainder chose to stay a US protectorate.
If we had not entered WW2 you can bet your sweet ass the swastica would be flying over your country today.
Do you think your neutrality would have made a damn to hitler? 
Norge had capitulated, Holland and Denmark were overun and Finland aligned itself with Germany for protection from stalin.
Had hitler taken England, and you would have been the last country in Scandinavia and you would be gone too.
How much blood covered gold did your bankers stuff in their vaults for the iron ore that was used to kill millions in your neighboring Baltic countries?
Is that gold being used now to pay for your wonderful railroad system? 
Your country was sucking money from both sides, we were paying plenty in royalties to Bofors AB for the 40mm antiaircraft gun, Brits were paying too.
Even today, we pay for weapons such as the AT-4 built by Saab-Bofors, I guess our dirty imperial money is still clean enough for your greedy hands.
If you have the so called moral high ground, you should stop all weapon exports especially to this evil imperial power.
How many people have been killed with the Swedish K subgun??? more blood on you.
You are no better than the rest of us, but with no honor among you socialist.

Again, tell me what foreign lands have we kept through conquest??? Another glug?

You have been fed the same socialist puke about this country.
Funny, we donated millions of tons of grain to africa under the un to feed the starving,
they took our name off the bags and proceeded tell the africans we sent nothing.

Sad for me to say, that my heritage is the same as yours. 
Last, but not least, if I really said what I wanted to you I would get thrown off the forum.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I like SOCOM42 more and more every single day!


Yeah, SOCOM is OK, but he is such a wall flower I have no idea where he stands on any particular issue. :21:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks to me that swedishsocialist brought a wet noodle to a gunfight. SOCOM42 for president!



SOCOM42 said:


> Typical socialist attitude and BS,
> Who are you to determine what were illegal wars fought by this country?
> Your also confused about the difference between murder and killing.
> Seems to me that each and every war started because we were attacked,
> ...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Being as Detroit has a large Muslim population, will the statue be molested by Muslim men?


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I consider myself a tolerant man. I've always been a live and let live sort of guy. I don't care what deity a person chooses to worship behind closed doors. The only time I care what religion another person practices is when their religious practices begin to infringe on my rights (or on the rights of others). If these guys want to perform what I consider kooky religious rituals on their own property, and away from me and mine...I won't get bent out of shape. 

If people like this were to start proselytizing my neighborhood, influencing my child, or in any way threatening or harming members my community, however, the gloves would come off. 

If a temple like this were to appear anywhere near me, there's no doubt I would run a little surveillance operation and find out who was frequenting the place. I may be tolerant, but, I'm not stupid...I wouldn't let them operate in anonymity.


----------



## CrossbowJoe (Dec 21, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Are you some kind of a troll?
> Have you ever served in the military?
> If you have never put your life on the line for this country, IMO you have no right to challenge anything related to the defense of it.
> I did my part, three years four months active army and twenty four years national guard.
> ...


You have a rant even a Rothschild Hillary plant could not even fathom. *Back to square one*. You want to ban what? History, Old Glory, the CSA, Rome, George Washington's slaves.....? Or maybe just the entire history of mankind, all in the name of....political correctness?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

LOL! Don't hold back SOCOM, tell us how you really feel! :laughhard: Loving it!


----------



## CrossbowJoe (Dec 21, 2014)

And to add another issue.
This recent trend in which young black 'youfs' run up to a home or vehicle and grab dat ebil rebel flag on private property....?
Isn't that a hate crime? An if ****** blows a hole into poor black youf, is that a hate crime?
Dem hate crimes beez a pilin up.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Didn't Michiganders keep the practice of Devil's Night alive for the last 60 years?
Oddly, a statue of Satan in Detroit doesn't surprise me as much as you may think.
Next stop; Washington DC


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Denton said:


> Yeah, SOCOM is OK, but he is such a wall flower I have no idea where he stands on any particular issue. :21:


Yeah, SOCOM is very "wishy-washy" on pretty much everything. I just think he is very shy, and afraid to speak up. :77:


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Didn't Michiganders keep the practice of Devil's Night alive for the last 60 years?
> Oddly, a statue of Satan in Detroit doesn't surprise me as much as you may think.
> Next stop; Washington DC


Last I heard, Devil's Night is still an annual event in Detroit, but I have to believe the thugs are running out of buildings to burn down in Detroit.


----------



## CrossbowJoe (Dec 21, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Last I heard, Devil's Night is still an annual event in Detroit, but I have to believe the thugs are running out of buildings to burn down in Detroit.


It's time to burn down dem ebil black youfs. Opp's...did I say something racissicisss?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Didn't Michiganders keep the practice of Devil's Night alive for the last 60 years?
> Oddly, a statue of Satan in Detroit doesn't surprise me as much as you may think.
> Next stop; Washington DC


No way. The Oval Office is currently occupied by a greater evil.


----------



## CrossbowJoe (Dec 21, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Are you some kind of a troll?
> Have you ever served in the military?
> If you have never put your life on the line for this country, IMO you have no right to challenge anything related to the defense of it.


Did you ever put your life on the line for Israel? Or the Federal Reserve? You can only serve one Master, not two or three.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Come to think of it, isn't it natural to "celebrate" a personality popularized for over 1700 years in the best selling book ever? (I know - I thought it was a bit too much too)


----------

